# Local 332



## Postman (Aug 13, 2013)

Hello everyone, I am looking to apply for an apprenticeship for San Jose Local 332 on the next application day (October 2nd). I already sent my transcripts over and signed up for the Tech Math Course just to refresh my brain for the aptitude test. Besides the things I have done is there anything else I can be doing to show that I am willing and ready to work my ass off? Any insight into 332's application process would be awesome. Thank you guys I am so anxious to get out of my dead-end retail job, can't wait to get started in this trade!


----------



## HARRY304E (Sep 15, 2010)

Postman said:


> Hello everyone, I am looking to apply for an apprenticeship for San Jose Local 332 on the next application day (October 2nd). I already sent my transcripts over and signed up for the Tech Math Course just to refresh my brain for the aptitude test. Besides the things I have done is there anything else I can be doing to show that I am willing and ready to work my ass off? Any insight into 332's application process would be awesome. Thank you guys I am so anxious to get out of my dead-end retail job, can't wait to get started in this trade!


Just keep in mind that if you cannot get into the 332 it's not the end of the world,there are many ways to get into the electrical trade so look into those avenues as well.

Read lots of threads here ,read the tool bag thread that will give you and idea about the tools you'll need too.


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

consider applying to 595, 617, 6, & 302 as well. those are fairly close by.

I haven't worked down there in 332 yet but they do have an unusual tool list.


----------



## Postman (Aug 13, 2013)

Thanks for the replies guys. That is definitely advice I will put into action once I apply for 332 and see what comes out of that. This might be a stupid question, but does 332 having an odd tool list mean that I may need a bit more experience in a more standard setting before working with them?


----------



## uconduit (Jun 6, 2012)

Postman said:


> Thanks for the replies guys. That is definitely advice I will put into action once I apply for 332 and see what comes out of that. This might be a stupid question, but does 332 having an odd tool list mean that I may need a bit more experience in a more standard setting before working with them?


no it means that if you 'graduate' from an apprenticeship in another local union 'territory' and then decide to 'register' in different, non-home 'territories', you might just find 332s tool list to be somewhat unusual. I don't believe that any local requires any previous electrical knowledge so don't worry about that at all.

The business has its own jargon and internally we use different words than 'graduate', 'register', etc. I'm just trying to speak as plainly as possible.


----------



## ibuzzard (Dec 28, 2008)

There's really nothing additional you can do prior to the interview - other than having people give you mock interviews and grading or coaching you. If you can find anyone who is involved in hiring at their job, and they are willing, ask them to help you. Don't sweat it just yet. Good luck.


----------

